# Schweizer Gilde Helvetii Pervigilium nimmt Mitglieder auf!



## Elcagon (9. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen 


Voller Stolz darf ich die Gründung einer Schweizer Gilde auf dem Realm Lordaeron (Horde) verkünden. Bis jetzt die einzige^^ (Ausser hier melden sich doch noch welche zu Wort, die von einer anderen Bescheid wissen)

Helvetii Pervigilium nimmt Mitglieder auf! 
Besonders für Schweizer wollen wir eine neue Heimat für ihre Chars anbieten. Schweizerdeutsch im Gildenchat und im TS 

Gerne nehmen wir auch Schweizer auf, die ihre Mains auf anderen Servern haben, aber sich doch zu einer Schweizer Gilde hingezogen fühlen und deshalb bereit sind, nochmals ganz von vorne zu beginnen. Ich gehöre selbst auch zu diesen^^

Da die Gilde erst sehr neu ist und ihr Gründungsdatum erst einen Tag zurückliegt, nehmen wir noch alle Klassen auf^^
Natürlich nehmen wir auch nicht-Schweizer auf, wobei der Schweizer-Anteil doch überwiegen sollte.

Für weitere Informationen rund um uns und die Gilde könnt ihr mich (Elca) oder Narx ingame kontaktieren.

Wir freuen uns auf euch und auf spannende Abenteuer.

Die Gildenleitung


----------



## Mystia Deathmaster (9. August 2007)

Elcagon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Voller Stolz darf ich die Gründung einer Schweizer Gilde auf dem Realm Lordaeron (Horde) verkünden. Bis jetzt die einzige^^ (Ausser hier melden sich doch noch welche zu Wort, die von einer anderen Bescheid wissen)
> 
> Helvetii Pervigilium nimmt Mitglieder auf!
> ...




zu blöd das ich ally bi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hiihi vo wo sindr den?


----------



## Elcagon (9. August 2007)

Mystia schrieb:


> zu blöd das ich ally bi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bis jetzt sind mir nur 2 schwizer, bald 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich vo basel, de ander vo thun und de 3. weiss i gar nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 chum doch au zu uns cho neu ahfo^^


----------



## Elcagon (29. August 2007)

Soo mittlerweile ist unsere Gilde auf 19 Mitglieder angestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Davon ca. 15 Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Forum http://helvetii-pervigilium.foren-city.ch vorhanden, genauso wie TS 

Also wer Interesse hat zu uns zu stossen kann sich ingame bei mir (Elca) oder Shaja melden (Die Gildenleitung)

Realm Lordaeron
Fraktion Horde


----------

